# Kids in tent outside the camper?



## rogeliopinal (Nov 6, 2021)

I need some opinions please.
If you are camping at a pretty nice private and gated campground would you let your two kids ages 12 & 10 sleep in a tent with four sleeping bags and the dog right outside your camper two feet from the door that was open all night with a low temperature of around 61degrees? And you got up multiple times to check on them and even walk the dog at 1:30am? Is this child neglect or endangerment in anyway?


----------



## ThistleTrek (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi! I'm new on this site, and I noticed that there doesn't seem to be much activity. I see you posted this 8 days ago, and have no responses. From my perspective, I think it depends a little on what the children want. If they are begging you to allow them to do this, and you tell them that if they get cold or need anything at all that they should let you know, and your dog will alert you to any danger, I would probably let them.... Now if you were making them do it because you want your own privacy, or something like that, well... that takes it to a different level. ... Children sleeping in tents is part of the family camping experience, and your children are old enough to alert you to any danger or needs.


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

depending on their level of responsibility toward emergency alert devices, perhaps an air-horn to give a blast if in danger. that would sure wake me up out of a dead sleep. 

~Travis


----------

